# Trujillo - Centro Historico



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Buenas noches  Hoy en tiempo record creo yo, recorri algunas de las calles del centro historico de mi hermosa ciudad. Quiero compartir con ustedes mis fotos.

Mi recorrido empezo aprox a las 4 p.m por el Jr. Diego de Almagro
La primera foto es un Perfil del edificio de la beneficencia publica y hacia el fondo una vista de la municipalidad.









Esta es una vista de la Plaza de Armas desde el cruce de Jr. Almagro con Independencia.










Y luego comence a tomar foto a cada uno de los edificios que circundan a nuestra hermosa plaza de Armas. 

La beneficencia










el centenario colegio Pedro M. Urenha. "Centro Viejo"... Cesar Vallejo en alguna oportunidad fue profesor










un perfil de los edificios










la ex-prefectura










Colegio de arquitectos



















Sede de Osiptel










De estos edificios... no se el nombre




































Vamos al Jr Pizarro
La Municipalidad










Me detengo para tomar la vista clasica de la Plaza de Armas










casonas junto a la municipalidad










La casa Urquiaga, sede del BCR




























edificios del Jr Pizarro









Arzobispado y Catedral









Arzobispado...









... esta vez veamos como luce por dentro























































La Catedral










Hotel Libertador










y mas casonas coloniales














































La Iglesia de la companhia de Jesus 

















Edificio entre Jr. Orbegoso e Independencia









Ok esta es la Primera parte del thread... por el momento tan solo voy mostrando los edificios situados al contorno de la Plaza de Armas... ya vengo con las dos o tres partes restantes. Enjoy!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Chevere tu thread luchomicky ! Espero por las demas fotos, parece que se viene lo bueno con todo... Congrats !


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

asu Rocks!! te pasaste.. que buena manera de inagurar tu nueva cam!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

BRAVO TRUJILLO ROCKS QUE HERMOSAS FOTOS¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ME ENCANTARON kay:


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

*cheberes fotos....*

Buenas fotos...... el cielo buenaso .....y se ve que cuidan bien el centro historico.....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos, pero siempre tuve una duda, esas hermosas casas de cuando son?

Cuantos años tienen? son hermosas muy bonitas y sobretodo por los hermosos ventanales "tipicos" de Trujillo la ciudad de la Primavera nuestra capital del norte peruano 

Las construcciones son de que material? 

Gracias


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Lindas fotos Rocks, el centro de Trujillo es inigualable


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ah, cámara nueva, con razón pues...¡mentira! Luis Miguel, ¡qué fotos tan espléndidas! Ni una mala...wow. Me he quedado súper feliz de ver este thread, ese centro está hecho a la medida de mis gustos. Yo muero por edificios de ese tipo, los colores, los portones de madera tallada, los balcones, los ventanales con hierro ornamentado. Qué bonito todo, de veras..y para hacer eco a Edén, el cielo bien figureti también, jajaja.

Esperaremos entonces las siguientes partes, pero por lo pronto vas súper bien, Trujillo.

¡Gracias y mil saludossss!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

continuamos nuestro recorrido por el Jr Independencia
con este edificio








Caja Nor Peru










estas fotos del Jr. Independencia



















esta NO IGLESIA











Una casona










La casa de la cultura










La Iglesia San Francisco con plazuelita incluida





































Jr Gamarra... al fondo ven el Estadio Mansiche










tbm en Gamarra










El balcon republicano mas largo del Peru



















Negocios en el Jr Independencia










casa antigua










Fachada Casa Ganoza Chopitea










Local Antiguo Colegio San Juan










Teatro San Juan










El Monasterio de Santa Clara




























EL Museo de Juguete










Jr. Junin










Jr Independencia









Camara de Comercio









Scotiabank










Palacio Iturregui










Jr Pizarro
































































Metro


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

faltan las dos ultimas entregas... muchas gracias por sus comentarios  Viene una sorpresita


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno, creo que le quitaste el trono a Sky jijiji  mentira, pero se ve que te esmeraste mucho, nos has mostrado muchas cosas bonitas, que lamentablemente no son muy conocidas, hay que hacer conocido todo esto


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Excelente recopilación. Sin embargo, rocks, espera que tu thread llegue a la sgte página para que sueltes el siguiente grupo de fotos, asi no se recarga una sola página...

saludos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

A ver, entonces ayudamos a avanzar la página con algunos comentarios (que nunca me faltan, jeje). ¿Cómo es eso de la NO iglesia??? ¿Lo fue en algún momento? ¿Qué funciona ahí ahora? 

La portada de la casa Ganoza Chopitea me impresionó...¿está siendo remodelada? Así parecía...

Me gustaría ver el Monasterio de Santa Clara por dentro...

Me picó la curiosidad por el Museo del Juguete...

Como lo dije antes, me gustan los colores, no me molesta la combinación y el colorido, lo hace más alegre. Pero esa fachada color uva de dos tonos, horrible, y eso que me gusta el morado, pero ése va para el otro thread, Lo peor de Trujillo (sorry)

Muy limpio y ordenado todo, ¡se ve que les gusta barrer!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

ok gracias por la sugerencia... posteen sus impresiones asi ayudan a que el thread pase a la segunda hoja y pueda mostrarles las partes que quedan


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

cheberes las fotos..... pero algo que no me gusto es como Lan a puesto su logo en este edificio.....


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que maravilloso hilo has hecho, me a encantado , de verdad...
trujillo es unica en nuestro país ya que fue una de las ciudades más opulentas y lujosas que hubieron por esos años, eso se demuestra en sus contrucciones, lindas fotos, gracias por mostrarlas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buena observación eden, Definitivamente interrumpe la pureza de dicho estilo de esa casa. Un atentado visual terrible !


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Pudo haberlo colocado dentro de la portada, pero bueno, no se puede hacer nada


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

:shocked: OMG!! es increible como ha mejorado y lo bien q se conservan las casonas, se ve muy ordenado y ademas en el cableado subterraneo es genial. Definitivamnete tengo que volver... gracias por compartir estas imagenes


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

si.. mejor la tercera tanda en otra pagina....

buenas fotos (las segunda parte)


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos rocks!


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

buen trabajo rocks (x tercera vez) 
estan buenas las tomas


[inocente] :lol:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelente rocks me recuerdas a sky haya por el 2005 cuando posteaba un monton jajajaja y ahora pues sin comentarios ajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

libidito said:


> Excelente rocks *me recuerdas a sky haya por el 2005 *cuando posteaba un monton jajajaja y ahora pues sin comentarios ajajajajajajajajajaja



=( Ya me bajaste la moral 
.
.
. j/k


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Excelentes fotos del Centro Historico de Trujillo :master:

Esta es obviamente una restauracion, y ha quedado muy buena... Se le ve ese toque antiguo y moderno a la vez


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Trujillo precioso, espero reconocerlo pronto


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Sobre la foto del BCP es todo nuevo se hizo de esa manera para no alterar el entorno...

Muchas felicitaciones es el mejor thread del centro de la ciudad que he visto hasta ahora y aun falta muchos jirones mas...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muchas gracias a cada uno de ustedes por sus comentarios, para los que no conocen nuestra ciudad, definitivamente no es todo, hay mas cosas interesantes dentro de nuestro centro historico, les animo a visitarla


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Canelita said:


> A ver, entonces ayudamos a avanzar la página con algunos comentarios (que nunca me faltan, jeje). ¿Cómo es eso de la NO iglesia??? ¿Lo fue en algún momento? ¿Qué funciona ahí ahora?


Fue la capilla de el ex Asilo de Ancianos que, regentado por una religiosas, funcionaba allí. Posteriormente el local lo vendieron y actualmente está abandonado, o mejor dicho sin uso.



Canelita said:


> La portada de la casa Ganoza Chopitea me impresionó...¿está siendo remodelada? Así parecía...


Efectivamente, la casa Ganoza Chopitea fue comprada por un trujillano, actual ejecutivo de Nextel, quien la está remodelando y piensa crear un centro cultural.



Canelita said:


> Me gustaría ver el Monasterio de Santa Clara por dentro...


El monasterio todavía tiene monjas de clausura y no se puede visitar el interior.



Canelita said:


> Me picó la curiosidad por el Museo del Juguete...


Me parece que existe un antiguo thread con el interior del Museo. Es único en el Perú, existen desde pequeñas muñecas de trapo de la cultura Chancay hasta juguetes de mediados del siglo XX.



Canelita said:


> Como lo dije antes, me gustan los colores, no me molesta la combinación y el colorido, lo hace más alegre. Pero esa fachada color uva de dos tonos, horrible, y eso que me gusta el morado, pero ése va para el otro thread, Lo peor de Trujillo (sorry)


Bueno en cuanto a gustos y colores..., ahí funciona el Café Amaretto que prepara los mejores cafés capuccinos y los mejores postres de la ciudad.



Canelita said:


> Muy limpio y ordenado todo, ¡se ve que les gusta barrer!


El centro lo barren dos veces al día. Saludos desde Trujillo ,


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Buenas las fotos, alla le dicen jirones a las calles :?, sobre el banco de crédito, me gusto bastante, y como que las letras se pierden dentro del color azul no???.

Buen trabajo Trujillorocksss


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

sugarrw said:


> Buenas las fotos, alla le dicen jirones a las calles :?, sobre el banco de crédito, me gusto bastante, y como que las letras se pierden dentro del color azul no???.
> 
> Buen trabajo Trujillorocksss


Un jirón son varias calles. Entendiendose calle como el tramo entre una y otra esquina. www.rae.es.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

bueno, para mí que este es el mejor hilo que se a hecho del centro de trujillo, porque no lo ponen en el hilo internacional? sería chevere que lo vean todos los foristas extranjeros , nuestra ciudad es unica y siempre se a destacado en todo, en fidelidad al país, en cultura, opulencia, recursos, orden, la belleza de sus playas y mujeres, por su gente calida y la rica comida... me siento orgulloso de mi trujillo y quiero verla pronto como a ido creciendo y poniendose mejor... las fotos exelentes te pasaste  sin duda alguna trujillo si que es una ciudad que cualquiera quisiera tener, saludos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Por favor subanlo al foro internacional......rocks das permiso.....o subelo tu mismo.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

sugarrw said:


> Buenas las fotos, alla le dicen jirones a las calles :?, sobre el banco de crédito, me gusto bastante, y como que las letras se pierden dentro del color azul no???.
> 
> Buen trabajo Trujillorocksss


Podría decirse que el centro histórico (dentro del perímetro de la Av. Espana) tiene solo jirones y el resto de urbanizaciones tienen calles...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

libidito said:


> Por favor subanlo al foro internacional......rocks das permiso.....o subelo tu mismo.


M uno al pedido d Libidito!!!! :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Trujillo rocks, hazte famoso por afuera... Chevere tu thread, aun hay demasiadas cosas que ver que no se muestran... Ya es hroa de mostrarlo...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

pucha lo malo es que no me gusta ser figureti jajaja 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563438


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ok, bien, retomemos el tema por favor. Espero mas fotos tuyas rocks, dale !


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Tremendo thread Trujillo_Rocks... siempre me he preguntado por el nombre de la "Casa Campana" a que se debe?


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

CATEQUIL said:


> Tremendo thread Trujillo_Rocks... siempre me he preguntado por el nombre de la "Casa Campana" a que se debe?


Es el apellido del último dueño. Originalmente era conocida como la casa de los Condes de Aranda. Una vez tuve la suerte de estar comprando en Casa Campana y abrieron las puertas de la Sala. Es de lujo.
Felicitaciones Trujillo_Rocks por tan buena iniciativa, nos permite ver diversos ángulos del centro histórico, sigue colocando tus buenas fotos.


----------

